# Advice Required! Documentary Trailer: Music and Audio Post



## PeterBaumann (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello! 

A trailer for a documentary I'm involved in has recently been released, and can be found here - 

General feedback much appreciated, on anything from music, sound design and sound editing! One of my main concerns is that the facebook video (https://www.facebook.com/plugins/vi...ighWaterCommonGround/videos/1302107503154471/) sounds absolutely awful... As far as I know, the director exported it all as you would expect (it's the same video file for vimeo, youtube and fb), but sounds very phasey. I've had this issue before with other videos.

Is it something we're doing wrong at our end, or does facebook just have weird algorithms for its compression/conversion!?


----------



## PeterBaumann (Dec 12, 2016)

Forgot to say, the trailer audio wasn't written specifically for the trailer, it was a proof of concept cue I wrote many months ago!


----------



## rpaillot (Dec 12, 2016)

Facebook is the culprit : it has a weird compression algorithm for sound.

All uploaded facebook videos have a phasey sort of sound, and NOBODY at Facebook seems to care about that. ( it has been like this since... many years ) 

Youtube / vimeo and generally all embedded videos are not affected by this issue.
Only the videos that you upload directly to facebook have this pretty bad sound quality.


So... we have 4K video quality but for the sound we dont even have a sound quality as good as a 64 kb/s MP3. Really good .

The weird thing about the sound is the center of the stereo image seems to be fine, but only the left and right channel are affected.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah, after relistening to it on vimeo and then fb directly after I noticed that a lot of the wideness is lost on the fb video. You'd have thought that fb would be able to sort it out... it's been an issue for quite a while now!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Joram (Jan 17, 2017)

Audio on facebook is indeed quite horrible. In my experience Vimeo's audio is better than Youtube.


----------

